# Why Are We Getting Fatter? Researchers Seek a Mysterious Culprit



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Why Are We Getting Fatter? Researchers Seek a Mysterious Culprit Source: University of Alabama at Birmingham Newswise – So, why are we fat? And getting fatter? Most people would say it???s simple: We eat too much and exercise too little. But University of Alabama at Birmingham obesity researcher David B. Allison, Ph.D., says that answer, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

